# Well I had no idea about sugar in onions...



## Premo55 (Oct 29, 2003)

...Apparently there's 9g of sugar in a medium raw onion..I had NO IDEA, and have been eating two large onions a day! Oh man...do I feel like an idiot now....

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with onions.    Please look at the Fibrous Veggies post in the sticky.  Onions are mostly water.


----------



## Premo55 (Oct 29, 2003)

But 9 grams of sugar in every onion???

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Whatever and how much fiber.  Your are taking the no sugar thing a little overboard here.  If its a fibrous veggie then its full of fiber and its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Premo55 (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah but see, I've been using onions in what are supposed to be protein and fat only meals....which kind of defeats the purpose, as I thought they were close to zero calorie/ I could eat as much as I wanted...

Peace.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2003)

Who eats a whole onion in a sitting though. There are sweet onions by the way, wonder if they are worse.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Yeah but see, I've been using onions in what are supposed to be protein and fat only meals....which kind of defeats the purpose, as I thought they were close to zero calorie/ I could eat as much as I wanted...
> 
> Peace.


Onions are a veggie, so eat it when you are to eat your veggies.


----------



## Premo55 (Oct 29, 2003)

I actually eat up to two or three onions in one sitting...I use smaller cooking ones, though, not the huge Vidalia type ones...

Peace.


----------



## _Aj (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't even worry about it. Onions are nutritional and offer a ton of vitamens. You are not likely to get insulin response from eating onions.

IMO, Simple sugers should be avoided but veggies should be included as a balansed diet.


----------



## Premo55 (Oct 29, 2003)

Should I count them in my total carb count, though?

Peace.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2003)

If it has carbs I sure would. I do love onions myself, goes great on meats, but I can live without it.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 30, 2003)

Usually I count everything in my carb count and then subtract the fiber out.  I really wouldn't worry too much about it though.


----------

